# Disparition Arte+7



## golum (26 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

J'utilise une apple TV 3ème génération. 
Depuis une semaine environ l'application Arte+7 a disparu !
A priori avec cette version, on n'accède pas à l'App Store. Je ne peux donc pas réinstaller l'application. 
J'ai essayé de réinitialiser les paramètres puis de restaurer complètement l'Apple TV, mais rien n'y fait.
J'ai aussi vérifié les paramètres régionaux. Tout semble normal et fonctionnel, sauf cette application. 
Merci par avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Madalvée (26 Janvier 2019)

Lire les actus du site ?


----------



## Larme (30 Janvier 2019)

https://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/2019/0...ur-les-anciennes-generations-dapple-tv-106649


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2019)

J'ai une Apple TV 4 et l'application Arte ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## Bena (16 Mai 2019)

J'utilise depuis l'appli Arte sur mon iPhone et j'envoie sur Apple TV :
- Apple TV en fonction
- choix du programme sur l'application iPhone Apple TV
- clic sur le programme
- clic sur le rond avec petit triangle dans l'image
- et clic sur Apple TV
Ainsi pas besoin d'acheter le nouvel Apple TV.


----------

